# Wow....color



## mishele (Jan 24, 2011)

I was just having some PP fun.....:thumbup:


----------



## mishele (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah and some color adjustments.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:  very sensual.... as usual.


----------



## mishele (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks K
I might post a more normal version of this picture.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 24, 2011)

I think the original photo would look good in a rich B&W or cross processed.


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

that looks great! nice pic.


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2011)

Real version.......


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 27, 2011)

^^^ So pretty! Works great as your avatar as well.


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2011)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ So pretty! Works great as your avatar as well.



Thanks lady!!! Where have you been?  I haven't seen you around in a while.:hug::


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 28, 2011)

Life got (and continues to be) a bit crazy, so not as much time to hang out here and drool over the great photos.  But hey, thanks for asking! [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]


----------



## mishele (Jan 28, 2011)

Antarctican said:


> Life got (and continues to be) a bit crazy, so not as much time to hang out here and drool over the great photos.  But hey, thanks for asking! [FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I hope things slow down and you have more time for you!!:hug::


----------



## mswiech (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the colors of the 1st shot


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks mswiech!!


----------



## CPreston (Jan 31, 2011)

the original looks very nice too.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Jan 31, 2011)

i like the original more


----------



## Davor (Feb 4, 2011)

those are some really nice colors, would be a lovely wallpaper


----------



## megha (Mar 3, 2011)

Its really nice colour, i love it.Like this i saw many interesting photos and images in one of the ladies site, really very good and looks superb...


----------

